# SVS releases two new subwoofers!



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

SVS has released two new subwoofers, both of which are $499. There's the SB1000 and PB1000. The specifications look very enticing, and SVS is known for being pretty accurate with what they claim their subwoofers are capable of. Naturally, HTS will be reviewing one of them - a PB1000 has already been secured. Stay tuned...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

They both have a small form factor, these will definitely be high on the WAF list.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I just spoke with Dale and it looks like we'll be getting both of them to review, so we're going to cover all the bases. :clap:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed this and was thinking of buying one but my WAF comes into play when i spend $$$:devil:. They both are very enticing.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to unhook the PB1000 now so I can review some of the other subs that I received before it, but I can say this much; SVS must have hidden a larger driver in this cabinet someplace, because a 10" subwoofer should _not_ be able to do what this one can. Thus far what I'm hearing is pretty impressive for 500 dollars, that's for sure.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

any updates? Cuz I was considering the sub, but didn't know if i should go cheap for now...or go big with the Ultra...how old is the current ultra right now? Cuz the states seem to be a bit dated compared to this new 1000, i mean this 10" goes to 19hz, while the Ultra also does. is the ultras' power is what it sets it differently than this 1000? Much higher SPL's?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm about half way done with the first draft, so it should be published in a week or two. However, the review has taken on a slightly different flavor; instead of just the PB1000 I'll be looking at the SB1000 as well. I have both subs and will be doing a joint review, which is partially why it's taken me longer then originally anticipated.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

That should be an interesting review Jim. I'm sure a lot of people will find that useful as I've seen a number of PB. v. SB questions here and at other forums.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's actually the impetus; once people found out I had the PB they started asking me about the SB too, as though I was going to somehow be able to extrapolate one to the other. After I had been asked about the SB a few times I got the idea of the joint review, so I contacted Ed Mullen and he liked how that sounded so he sent me an SB about a week later. What partially swayed him I think is the fact he used to be a reviewer himself, so he understands it from my side as well.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The value proposition and mission statement for both subwoofers is quite different as you might imagine. Each is capable of doing things the other cannot. When used in a manner which leverages their respective strengths, each subwoofer is capable of delivering an equally compelling and satisfying listening experience.


----------



## vlad335 (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought a PB-1000 a week ago and was completely blown away. I have 2 subs here, both sealed Dayton RSS 15 and 12 in 3.0 cu ft cabs. I wasn't terribly unhappy with my subs just want to explore something else and will admit I am getting tired of the huge cabs. Ordered an Outlet Special PB-1000 and it arrived the very next day.

The first thing that struck me about the sound of this subwoofer listening to a BD was the clean LOW bass. I mean really low. Wow! I honestly have never heard that in here before and it adds a completely new dimension to these movie soundtracks. Also, the sub seems to sit somewhat idle in the mix until it's called upon to reproduce some impact. Before you could always hear my subs with the system, even in non bass heavy passages. They didn't integrate with my system like this SVS does, they were just kinda playing along if that makes sense. Like a murky, second entity that was trying to keep up.

Next, I cued up a Rush concert Bluray and was amazed on a different level. Accuracy. Neil 's kick and Geddy's bass guitar were clearly defined like I have never heard before. The low end was textured and complex while still sounding powerful. Everything came together and my system was playing as one. Honestly, I have never heard the low end of my system sound this good! To think this is SVS lowest priced sub. I can't imagine what the others are like. (I wish I could afford them.)

My only detractor to this sub is output. It doesn't play particularly loud but I guess this is Hoffman's Iron law in effect. Loud, Low and Small.. Pick two.

So with that being said there is only one thing to do...I ordered another PB-1000 and it will be here tomorrow. If this is the SVS sound then I am all in. Selling my Dayton drivers and amps and I am officially done with DIY.


----------



## vlad335 (Feb 17, 2013)

If anyone is interested in these drivers, here is my for-sale thread on PE's forum. I am sure someone can do DIY better with these drivers than I could.

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/s...oudspeakers-and-Dayton-Ref-subs-Amps-for-sale


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

vlad335 said:


> If anyone is interested in these drivers, here is my for-sale thread on PE's forum. I am sure someone can do DIY better with these drivers than I could.
> 
> http://techtalk.parts-express.com/s...oudspeakers-and-Dayton-Ref-subs-Amps-for-sale


I would post a listing in the classified section - should get more visibility there.

Edit: sorry - just noticed your post count. You will need 25 posts to post a classified.


----------



## vlad335 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dont really expect to get any of this sold through here. (BUT you never know.) Mostly posted this to quantify I was serious about dumping DIY for SVS subs.

Once again... The clarity and low end extension ( plus the small size) of the entry level SVS's really shook me to the core. :unbelievable: Now if I were to port my RSS315HF's to get this kind of extension I certainly would be faced with huge boxes. Would they be flat and play as clean as these $500 subs? Seriously doubt it. 

In the past weeks I have been playing with WinISD till my eyes are almost bleeding. I have had it. Leaving the engineering to someone more qualified.

Really can't wait to get the second PB-1000 in here! The really cool thing is I can upgrade down the road by sending one of these back and step up to a PB12-NSD.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

DIY can be rewarding, but doesn't seem to be quite as cost effective as I originally thought, and that is if you ever finish the projects. Subs are a lot easier to DIY than loudspeakers, but I believe it is still more cost effective just to buy the SVS subs because if you figure your time is worth anything, the DIY subs are more expensive than you might think. I would rather take the extra time I spent on DIY and spend that time at my job to make the same amount of extra money to just purchase the sub from SVS. 

I think I especially feel this way because I don't mind spending the money with SVS. You know you are getting more than you paid for, and they will always take care of you. I love my PB13-Ultra, but I still can't believe how good a single PC12-NSD can sound in a big room considering what it costs. Most people don't remember back when SVS sold the PB2-plus subwoofer, but that is the entire reason I love this hobby. My brother's updated PB2-plus gives my PB13-Ultra a run for the money. I just think that somehow SVS gets more bass from their drivers than I could ever come up with on a budget DIY project. The only good thing about DIY is the pride, and I have a of a lot of router bits that I will never need now. I will say that I had to build a budget sub for my Mom because the PB12-NSD was just out of her budget. I wish SVS would have had the PB1000 out at that time because that would have made my decision easy.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

vlad335 said:


> Also, the sub seems to sit somewhat idle in the mix until it's called upon to reproduce some impact. Before you could always hear my subs with the system, even in non bass heavy passages. They didn't integrate with my system like this SVS does, they were just kinda playing along if that makes sense. Like a murky, second entity that was trying to keep up.


That is precisely what a good subwoofer does; plays bass when it's supposed to, not all the time. A lot of inexpensive subs tend to embellish certain frequency ranges is a foolhearted attempt to make it seem as though they're powerful, but that's not how a soundtrack was recorded. When a subwoofer is properly engineered what you'll hear are the subtleties, and bass only when you're supposed to. It can sometimes take a bit of getting used to, but once you do you're likely never to go back.


----------



## vlad335 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have both PB-1000's up and running and loving it. The first movie I watched was Open Range on HD cable. There was a thunder storm going in the background and my windows were rattling! The gun battles were amazing. Instead of critical listening I got sucked into watching the movie immediately.

Please forgive the poor quality pics.



















I still havent run EmoQ yet! Lol.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice mate! :T

What speakers are those by the way?


----------



## vlad335 (Feb 17, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice mate! :T
> 
> What speakers are those by the way?


The budget Pioneer floorstanders. Model Fs52 or something like that. Bought these and the Pioneer center a couple weeks ago. Great speakers and not just for the money. These sound really good!


----------

